# Condicional: se eu + infinitivo ou pretérito imperfeito?



## pablo.mad94

¡Hola a todos! Primer post por aquí. Estoy comenzando a aprender portugués y me surgen dudas que, si bien son elementales, no sé resolver sin ayuda.

En este caso la duda es relativa a la utilización del condicional, pues veo de forma indistinta que se utilizan dos tiempos verbales tras las partícula "se":
-Se você quer...
-Se você quiser...
-Se você quisesse...

¿Cuál es la correcta? 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Depende do contexto, mas, em abstracto, todas são correctas:
_'Se você quer'_ (se quer neste momento)
_'Se você quiser'_ (se futuramente quiser)
_'Se você quisesse'_ (se hipoteticamente quisesse)


----------



## pablo.mad94

Entonces, en definitiva:
-Se utiliza el infinitivo en sustitución de lo que, en español, sería el presente. _Si tú quieres: se você quer._
-Es común utilizar el subjuntivo futuro que, en español, ya ha caído en desuso. _Si tú quisieres: se você quiser. _
-Se utiliza el pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo del mismo modo que en español._ Si tú quisieses: se você quisesse._

Era una duda muy tonta, pero llevaba ya bastante tiempo estancado en ella, sin poder avanzar.
Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

pablo.mad94 said:


> Entonces, en definitiva:
> -Se utiliza el infinitivo en sustitución de lo que, en español, sería el presente. _Si tú quieres: se você quer._



Atenção que _'quer'_ não é infinitivo, é o presente do indicativo (_se eu quero, se tu queres, se ele/você/ quer, etc_.). Onde há divergência notória entre o português e o espanhol é no uso do futuro do conjuntivo,


----------



## pablo.mad94

Es verdad, tienes razón, despiste mío.
Sin embargo he escuchado que muy a menudo el condicional utiliza la forma en infinitivo, ¿es un error?, ¿puede ser una cuestión solamente del portugués brasileiro?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Não falo pelo Brasil, mas creio que também lá '_se querer_' estará errado (a menos, claro, que '_querer_' seja um substantivo como em _'se querer é poder')_.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Não falo pelo Brasil, mas creio que também lá '_se querer_' estará errado (a menos, claro, que '_querer_' seja um substantivo como em _'se querer é poder')_.



Exatamente.

Havia um personagem televisivo, "Bento Carneiro, o vampiro brasileiro", criado e interpretado pelo falecido Chico Anísio, que tinha umas expressões meio erráticas, com o infinitivo, mas não creio que tal personagem deva ser objeto de quem esteja começando a estudar o idioma.


----------



## patriota

*Verbos regulares *(gostar, passar)
Situação presente: "_Se você gosta/gostar de batata, podemos assar algumas hoje_"_._
Situação futura:_ "Se um dia você passar a gostar de batata, poderemos namorar_"_._

*Verbos irregulares *(querer, estar)
Situação presente: "_Se você quer/quiser, podemos comer batata antes de sair_".
Situação futura: "_Se um dia estiver com fome, venha me visitar e comeremos batata_"_._

O que "_ha escuchado_" deve ser sobre os regulares. Observe como as formas regulares do futuro do subj. de _gostar e passar _são idênticas aos seus infinitivos.  Só terá que aprender um punhado de irregulares: _quiser_, _tiver_, _estiver _etc.

De todo modo, por associação, alguns brasileiros podem regularizar os verbos irregulares e dizer "_se querer_", "_se estar_" etc. Devem existir pesquisas sobre esse fenômeno, mas não precisa se preocupar com ele. Mesmo se quiser falar naturalmente como brasileiros, não precisará reproduzir essa característica, porque não é generalizada.


----------



## Guigo

Creio que a maior confusão ocorre com os verbos _vir_ e _ver_. 

Ex.: Quando você _vir _ (vier) da cozinha, traz o pudim. Se você o_ ver_  (vir), diga que mandei um abraço.


----------



## gato radioso

pablo.mad94 said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Primer post por aquí. Estoy comenzando a aprender portugués y me surgen dudas que, si bien son elementales, no sé resolver sin ayuda.
> 
> En este caso la duda es relativa a la utilización del condicional, pues veo de forma indistinta que se utilizan dos tiempos verbales tras las partícula "se":
> -Se você quer...
> -Se você quiser...
> -Se você quisesse...
> 
> ¿Cuál es la correcta?
> 
> Muito obrigado!



Olá Pablo: aquí tens umas dicas (de español a español ) que acho podem ser útiles:

1. Uma oração condicional NÃO precisa de infinitivo na parte que contem a condição, só de tempos conjuntivos. Podes confundirte porque às vezes, a palabra pode ser a mesma, mas a sua função não é. Repara que nós em castelhano temos coisas destas, que confundem muito aos estrangeiros: _Nosotros *cantamos* estupendamente (ahora) /Ayer* cantamos* media hor_a (a mesma palabra, uma é presente, a outra pretérito)

2. As condicionais são assim (é algo que aproximadamente repete-se em todas as línguas):
*a) De primer grau:*
Se + futuro do conjuntivo >> presente indicativo/futuro indicativo/imperativo.
Têm um grau importante de concretização
_Se quiseres vou ao supermercado
Se quiseres irei ao supermercado
Se o avô telefonar, diz-lhe que chego as dez_
Eis algo muito importante: nós, em castelhano, há tempo que não usamos o futuro del subjuntivo. Mas em portugués eles usam-no continuamente e é um tempo verbal importante.

*b) De segundo grau:*
Se + pretérito de conjuntivo >> pretérito imperfeito de indicativo/condicional
O grau de concretização já é muito menor
_Se chovesse, ia de táxi
Se chovesse. não iríamos à tua festa_
*
c) De terceiro grau:*
Se + pretérito mais-que-perfeito composto de conjuntivo >> pretérito mais-que-perfeito do indicativo/condicional pretérito
A condição já não pode ser cumprida.
_Se tivesse chovido ontem, tinha comprado um chapéu de chuva
Se não tivesse sido tão tolo, não teria casado com a tua mae_

De facto, é só teres em conta o uso do futuro conjuntivo, tempo que nós virtualmente não temos. O resto não é nada difícil.


----------



## patriota

Não gosto desses graus congelantes:

_Se os extraterrestres invadirem a Terra hoje, contarei para eles como te amo_. (= _se invadissem, contaria_)
_Se houver um temporal durante a seca do sertão, não perceberei, pois estou hipnotizado pelos teus olhos. _(= _se houvesse, não perceberia_)
_Se você me beijasse agora, eu seria a pessoa mais feliz do mundo. (= se me beijar, serei)
Se não te conhecesse, estaria infeliz_. (= _se não tivesse te conhecido_)


----------



## pablo.mad94

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Realmente ha sido determinante y me han ayudado mucho cada uno de los comentarios.

Ahora POR FIN tengo clara una duda que arrastraba desde hace semanas, y que en realidad tenía una relativamente fácil solución. Y sí, sin duda mi confusión con el tiempo infinitivo venía de su parecido con el subjuntivo futuro, tiempo que no acostumbramos a utilizar en español (diría que ya nunca).

Reitero, muito obrigado à todos vocês!


----------



## gato radioso

pablo.mad94 said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Realmente ha sido determinante y me han ayudado mucho cada uno de los comentarios.
> 
> Ahora POR FIN tengo clara una duda que arrastraba desde hace semanas, y que en realidad tenía una relativamente fácil solución. Y sí, sin duda mi confusión con el tiempo infinitivo venía de su parecido con el subjuntivo futuro, tiempo que no acostumbramos a utilizar en español (diría que ya nunca).
> 
> Reitero, muito obrigado à todos vocês!


----------

